# How much does the sports appearance package cost?



## sixpackrt (May 18, 2005)

The guy at the dealership told me $3300 but I know someone on the forum told me $800 to $1000. What is the actual price that this is supposed to cost. I'm trying to save up the cash to do it soon. Any help would be great.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

sixpackrt said:


> The guy at the dealership told me $3300 but I know someone on the forum told me $800 to $1000. What is the actual price that this is supposed to cost. I'm trying to save up the cash to do it soon. Any help would be great.


If it's an 05 I can sell you one around $1600.00 - $1760.00 depends on color... 04's are 549.00 + shipping... :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My package in quick silver cost me 2513.35 installed. That included the entire package. If you want colors not offered factory painted you will have to add the cost of that on to it. That jacks the price way up.


----------



## BigDog (Apr 15, 2005)

GTODEALER, how much for just the sap front bumper?? for an 05


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

We sell the 2005 SAP kits for dealer cost. 1500 for the primer and 1660 for the available colors.

We sell the front bumper extension for 339.99 shipped.

If you're interested give me a call.

Thanks.
Gene


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> If it's an 05 I can sell you one around $1600.00 - $1760.00 depends on color... 04's are 549.00 + shipping... :cheers



Why are the 04's so inexpensive? What's included? What's excluded? What would the shipping costs be? Last, Where would i go to find some pics? Am I asking too many questions? :confused


----------



## moreilly (Apr 14, 2005)

I would be interested to know this too DaveGesp. The dealer here in Charlotte told me there wasn't a SAP package offerred for the 04 GTO.


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Count me as someone who simply doesn't like the looks of the SAP, regardless of cost. Just my 2 bits, skirting hangs lower, easier to scuff on the curbs, and has that bolt on boy racer look. For 2500 fish, no thanks.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

DaveGesp said:


> Why are the 04's so inexpensive? What's included? What's excluded? What would the shipping costs be? Last, Where would i go to find some pics? Am I asking too many questions? :confused


The '04 SAP is only the hood, spoiler, and grills. But at $549 it's either only the hood or only the grills and spoiler. The '05 SAP includes everything above plus the side skirts and front & rear bumper extensions.

For pics, see this thread...
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=918&highlight=autocross


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually the 04 sap is hood, grilles, and spoiler, and yes at $549 its all three!! I sell the front bumper extension at the same cost as Fred Beans (339), right now I'm out of stock on the 04 sap's however I believe for $50 more Fred Beans will sell you one... Dave Gesp call me or send me an email and we will go over some stuff!
[email protected]
817.589.3316
:cheers


----------



## sixpackrt (May 18, 2005)

Okay, thanks. I have no idea how to install any of this stuff so I was just going to see if the dealership could do it. 

Actually, I think GTOFreak was right about how the skirting hangs lower and everything. Is the front and the back lower or is it just the sides? If I was just to get the front and back done would the car seem misproportioned somehow?


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Go Get One........Now*

I just bought mine at Fred Beans from Gene because I could pick it up on my way through PA to NY from a meeting. Everything fitted in the back of a Ford Windstar (with all the seats taken out of the back).

IT LOOKS INCREDIBLE!!!!!! I LOVE IT. The car looks awesome with it on. Go get one today. arty:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

We also sell the 04 SAP kits for 549.

Gene


----------



## Heinous (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you get the sport appearance package and keep the original pipes on the back? I like the two fat ones better than the four skinny ones I think...

Also, does anyone have any good pictures of a black 2005 with the SAP? I mean, aside from the ones on the pontiac website.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The duel pipes coming from the back are designed to be with the rear facia that came stock. If you want to keep that look than I would pass on the SAP rear facia. Or, modify the SAP rear facia to accommodate the stock exhausts, but I don't know if the exits will line up with the cut outs for the duel duels that are on the SAP facia......The 3-1/2" ports are really nice and look fantastic, however the 3" ports that come with the SAP isn't that small. Pictures don't accurately show the true dimensions of it.......The trade off on the SAP duel duels are the sound. It is night and day different than the stock mufflers. The SAP exhaust sound like the old cherry bombs of the 70's. It's louder and deeper than the stock exhaust. And the sound of the stock exhausts are incredible anyway. You can delete portions of the kit. It's all a matter of personal taste.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I hope it doesn't sound like a 70's glas pack or I'll be a pissed off MFer. I am under the impression the muff's are made by Magnaflow. 

Either way, I'll find out some time next week when the kit gets here.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Silver..... it does not sound like glass packs.... Wait till ya hear it... you'll be floored..... I was. I didn't think it could sound better than the duels that came stock.....I have to admitt one thing tho....yesterday I got behind a 70 GTO and that sounded like..... WOW. This is damn close to that.


----------



## Big Red (May 20, 2005)

*SAP exhaust*

Teat drove the GTO with stock exhaust many times, but when heard the SAP exhaust I bought it on the spot. Sounds GRRRRRRReat! :willy:


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

*To answer original question...*

Got this off of gmpartsdirect.com. Some of the sponsors on this forum may be able to do better, but I'm only speculating. number is part number.

17801013 Sport Appearance Package Primed Finish, includes right and left hand rocker moulding, front extention, rear extention, deep sounding performance exhaust system and two chrome dual exhaust tips (Base vehicle contains single dual exhaust pipes) 
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $2,142.85
OUR PRICE: $1,500.00

17801014 Sport Appearance Package Torrid Red, includes right and left hand rocker moulding, front extention, rear extention, deep sounding performance exhaust system and two chrome dual exhaust tips (Base vehicle contains single dual exhaust pipes) 
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $2,371.42
OUR PRICE: $1,660.00

17801015 Sport Appearance Package Phantom Black, includes right and left hand rocker moulding, front extention, rear extention, deep sounding performance exhaust system and two chrome dual exhaust tips (Base vehicle contains single dual exhaust pipes) 
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $2,371.42
OUR PRICE: $1,660.00

17801016 Sport Appearance Package Quicksilver Metallic, includes right and left hand rocker moulding, front extention, rear extention, deep sounding performance exhaust system and two chrome dual exhaust tips (Base vehicle contains single dual exhaust pipes) 
CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $2,371.42
OUR PRICE: $1,660.00

This does not include installation or shipping.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I purchased mine and had it installed for 2513.00 total. When I was originally looking I was thinking of going with Cyclone gray. When I negotiated about the SAP I was informed that if the kit came in primed the dealer wanted an additional 1800 to paint it. And, I was informed that although the car is new and all, they could not guarantee an exact match of paint although it would be as close as possible. I thought man... for 1800 to paint it.... Ill go with the Quicksilver. I wasn't gonna spend over 4K for it. Also, there is nothing like a factory paint job. They did show me the list price of 3300.00 for it. So I had to dicker. Every dealer charges different prices. I remember the old days when ya ordered one from factory it came with what ya wanted. Dealer installed options makes it more $$$$.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Heinous,............ If you want to see a black 05 w/ SAP click on My GTO photos under my name. My .02 , the SAP is the way to go. :cheers


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

GTO judge said:


> My package in quick silver cost me 2513.35 installed. That included the entire package. If you want colors not offered factory painted you will have to add the cost of that on to it. That jacks the price way up.


Is the exhaust sound any louder with the modifications you had? I put on an 04 SAP and love the look of it but didn't go with the rear bumper as I am not sure about the new Exhaust settings I am going to change. After Speaking to GTODealer on the phone, he gave me a great setup for the exhausts but I don't think it will fit the new rear bumper setup so I am going to stay with the standard 04 rear???

Exhaust & Intake Setup is :

New Era CAI
SLP Long Tube Headers
High Flow Cats
SLP Loudmouth

:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes, the sound is noticeably louder, deeper, and more aggressive sounding with the SAP exhaust for 2005 compared to the standard exhaust. I don't know anything about the 04 SAP exhaust. The thing is if you want that set up ya gotta go with the SAP rear facia for the 05'. I seen the prices GTO dealer is advertising on here, and they are pretty darned good. Don't let the 4 pipes fool you, they look nothing like the Grand-Am pipes. Ya gotta see it in person. Much bigger well polished and, it is aggressive looking. The sound emitting from them turns heads.


----------



## GA_GTO (Jun 1, 2005)

'Dealer,
How much is the SAP Exhaust only, and what comes with it ?
(mufflers only, cat-back etc. ?) 
Can the stock tips be fitted to the SAP exhaust to retain the '05 rear bumper ?

How much louder is the SAP exhaust from the inside ? Any resonance ?


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GA_GTO said:


> 'Dealer,
> How much is the SAP Exhaust only, and what comes with it ?
> (mufflers only, cat-back etc. ?)
> Can the stock tips be fitted to the SAP exhaust to retain the '05 rear bumper ?
> ...


The SAP exhaust is mufflers and tips only. Nice shiney mufflers and tips. The SAP muffs will put the tip in the wrong place for the stock 05 rear fascia. Using the stock muffs on the SAP rear will put the tip to the outside of the fascia openings. In other words, they will fit but you need other tips. The extension on the SAP muff is offset and then bends a little. Then you slide the tip on. The factory muff is all one piece.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GA_GTO said:


> 'Dealer,
> How much is the SAP Exhaust only, and what comes with it ?
> (mufflers only, cat-back etc. ?)
> Can the stock tips be fitted to the SAP exhaust to retain the '05 rear bumper ?
> ...


GA ....... The sound from the inside is a little louder with the windows up. You can hear it though but it is really muffled. Well insulated the inside is. With the windows open...... well.... let me put it this way.... you will want to turn the stereo off. The popping the exhaust makes when decelerating, downshifting and shifting.... sounds FANFU###nTASTIC. But in answer to your question yes you can hear the deep sounds as you go, so can everyone else. You can be heard coming and going.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> The SAP exhaust is mufflers and tips only. Nice shiney mufflers and tips. The SAP muffs will put the tip in the wrong place for the stock 05 rear fascia. Using the stock muffs on the SAP rear will put the tip to the outside of the fascia openings. In other words, they will fit but you need other tips. The extension on the SAP muff is offset and then bends a little. Then you slide the tip on. The factory muff is all one piece.


what he said....


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Do the 04 SAP's come painted or primed for $549?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

TulsaGTO said:


> Do the 04 SAP's come painted or primed for $549?


primed...


----------



## GA_GTO (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> what he said....


Thanks for the answers - that helps a lot.

But how much is the rear bumper and 
how much is the SAP exhaust package ?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

GA_GTO said:


> Thanks for the answers - that helps a lot.
> 
> But how much is the rear bumper and
> how much is the SAP exhaust package ?



The SAP rear exhaust cannot be purchased without getting the entire 05 SAP kit. Rear fascia is available separately

dms


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dms said:


> The SAP rear exhaust cannot be purchased without getting the entire 05 SAP kit. Rear fascia is available separately
> 
> dms


Again..... what he said... :cheers


----------



## Heinous (Jan 10, 2005)

gameover said:


> Heinous,............ If you want to see a black 05 w/ SAP click on My GTO photos under my name. My .02 , the SAP is the way to go. :cheers


That looks awesome. I'm definitely going to get the SAP on mine. I think I'm gonna take the spoiler off though.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

Heinous said:


> That looks awesome. I'm definitely going to get the SAP on mine. I think I'm gonna take the spoiler off though.


BTW, the spoiler isn't part of the SAP package


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> BTW, the spoiler isn't part of the SAP package


Mine was. :cheers


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

gameover said:


> Mine was. :cheers


On the '05 the SAP consists of Front Fascia Extension, Rear Fascia, Left & Right Rockers, 2 Stainless Mufflers w/tips. The front grills and rear wing are extra. Unless you can swing a deal when you buy your car.

The '04 kit is hood, grills and spoiler, paint to match. 

The '05 comes Red, Black or Silver, the rest are paint to match


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> On the '05 the SAP consists of Front Fascia Extension, Rear Fascia, Left & Right Rockers, 2 Stainless Mufflers w/tips. The front grills and rear wing are extra. Unless you can swing a deal when you buy your car.
> 
> The '04 kit is hood, grills and spoiler, paint to match.
> 
> The '05 comes Red, Black or Silver, the rest are paint to match


My 05's SAP came with everything. Front and rear facia's, rockers, mufflers and tips, GRILLE INSERTS, LOWER VALANCE,AND REAR SPOILER. And they came painted because the quicksilver is one of the 3 stock color choices. It was the complete package. There was no additional charge. I had the option to delete portions of it, but I wanted it all. Everything, including installation was 2513.35 + 6% tax. Any painting would be on the kit that comes primed. I was a little worried about shade variances from the car to the kit, but it matched perfectly. Every dealer charges differently.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> My 05's SAP came with everything. Front and rear facia's, rockers, mufflers and tips, GRILLE INSERTS, LOWER VALANCE,AND REAR SPOILER. And they came painted because the quicksilver is one of the 3 stock color choices. It was the complete package. There was no additional charge. I had the option to delete portions of it, but I wanted it all. Everything, including installation was 2513.35 + 6% tax. Any painting would be on the kit that comes primed. I was a little worried about shade variances from the car to the kit, but it matched perfectly. Every dealer charges differently.


The ones that I have sold didn't come with the grille inserts and rear spoiler.....


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> My 05's SAP came with everything. Front and rear facia's, rockers, mufflers and tips, GRILLE INSERTS, LOWER VALANCE,AND REAR SPOILER. And they came painted because the quicksilver is one of the 3 stock color choices. It was the complete package. There was no additional charge. I had the option to delete portions of it, but I wanted it all. Everything, including installation was 2513.35 + 6% tax. Any painting would be on the kit that comes primed. I was a little worried about shade variances from the car to the kit, but it matched perfectly. Every dealer charges differently.


If you break down the cost using any of the vendors pricing listed here, you would see the price is about the same as yours. You essentially got it installed free. My same kit cost $2250. I installed the parts myself, sold the grills for $125 and the rear fascia for $250. And mines silver as well so I done good.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> If you break down the cost using any of the vendors pricing listed here, you would see the price is about the same as yours. You essentially got it installed free. My same kit cost $2250. I installed the parts myself, sold the grills for $125 and the rear fascia for $250. And mines silver as well so I done good.


 Yea Goat, I'd say ya done good. You made out pretty good, and I thought I did. :cheers . On Ebay I sold my spoiler for only 76, the rear facia for 260.00 rockers for 76, lower valance for 45 grille inserts for 40 and mufflers for 160.00. I offset the total cost of the SAP somewhat. Right now if I wanted the kit the price would be higher. I ordered mine in Jan before total pricing was set. I was told tho that painting it would raise the cost 1800. I balked at that so I got silver instead of gray.


Dealer: Maybe in different parts of the country the kit comes in different packages? Maybe my dealer just included the grille etc with the total package I dunno The Kit came in 2 boxes, one for the mufflers and one for everything else, so all was shipped at one time........ I do know I told him I want the entire package as depicted in the advertisements. I have been reading about some problems with the front facia peeling off... I am keeping a close eye on that. Overall I like the look of it. Hell, I like the look of all of em stock or SAP'd.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Yea Goat, I'd say ya done good. You made out pretty good, and I thought I did. :cheers . On Ebay I sold my spoiler for only 76, the rear facia for 260.00 rockers for 76, lower valance for 45 grille inserts for 40 and mufflers for 160.00. I offset the total cost of the SAP somewhat. Right now if I wanted the kit the price would be higher.


You done good, too. My dealer was an idiot. He knew about the SAP, but had no idea what it was, how much it cost, nothing. He lost out on the sale of it. His parts guy didn't know how to look it up. My chevy guy took care of me.

I took my car there one time for a warranty issue, the first time. I drive much further now to go to another dealership. The funny thing is, their foriegn dealerships are known for good service. The Pontiac/GMC guys, just the opposite.


----------



## Heinous (Jan 10, 2005)

Whoa. the dealer I just spoke to wanted over $3000 for the SAP! Thats crazy.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Heinous said:


> Whoa. the dealer I just spoke to wanted over $3000 for the SAP! Thats crazy.


  ..... that's crazy!


----------



## Heinous (Jan 10, 2005)

About how much does it cost to have the 2005 SAP painted and installed? Thanks.


----------



## "Lil" David (Sep 5, 2005)

*I am looking for...*

I am looking for an 05 SAP Grill.. How much do they usually run?? Can you (I) get just the grill without paying for the whole package??


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

My dealer claimed that SLP was the only place to get the kit. Thank god I read here for the real truth


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Heinous said:


> About how much does it cost to have the 2005 SAP painted and installed? Thanks.


Every dealer charges different prices. Hard to say what you are looking at locally. If you know a paint guy who is good, maybe you can get it done cheaper. I was quoted about 1800 to paint my kit, by my local dealer. I chose silver to eliminate the extra cost.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> My dealer claimed that SLP was the only place to get the kit. Thank god I read here for the real truth


You can only order it through the parts dept. at a GM dealer. GTODEALER has advertised some hard to beat prices..... I'd check with him.
SLP? Forgive my ignorance but what is SLP?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

[QUOTE="Lil" David]I am looking for an 05 SAP Grill.. How much do they usually run?? Can you (I) get just the grill without paying for the whole package??[/QUOTE]

They are $$$$$$. I'd check E-Bay I seen them floating around on there. I seen em' in the 200 range.
GTODEALER has the goods... if ya need a fix, he got the goods.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> They are $$$$$$. I'd check E-Bay I seen them floating around on there. I seen em' in the 200 range.
> GTODEALER has the goods... if ya need a fix, he got the goods.


I can get you the grilles for 199.00 shipping is around 15.00, and SLP is Street Legal Performance, better know as f-body and gto performance parts manufacturer! I stock there whole line check them out at www.slponline.com! :cheers


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

GTO Judge,

Your car looks GREAT with that body kit! :cheers


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Got all the real info I needed from GTODEALER. He has the goods.


----------

